# Need a home for a veteran horse - Derby/Nottingham



## Taishi (12 August 2015)

Hello! I need someone who can either offer a home or to advise me somewhere that would take in very old horses.  We have one at the field I am renting from who's 31 years of age, not entirely sure of her breed, and the owner doesn't want her anymore, infact she keeps threatening to have her put down!   No one else wants to take her on as we all have our own to take care of and she is obviously too old to do much with, though there's still some life left in her! To be honest there's nothing wrong with her and I'd hate to see her be put to sleep for no real good reason.  We are located in the Nottinghamshire area not far from Eastwood/Heanor/Langley Mill, that sort of area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 August 2015)

I don't wish to sound harsh but having a horse pts is not always the worst thing that can happen to them, I would never pass on a horse of that age in fear of the horse ending up in the wrong hands and suffering not everyone so that would be a good enough reason for me, I don't think the owner is doing the wrong thing the horse has had a good long life and they are making sure she comes to no harm, if you contacted any of the big rescue places they would not take her and advise to pts, sorry but that's my view on it.


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

I appreciate your view but I don't agree to it.  Thats like saying we should put old people to death just because they're too old, or our house pets! Its wrong to take a life for no good reason and no real vet would do it anyway!


----------



## Equi (13 August 2015)

At 31 i would be bringing my gun and asking her where the hole is.

Any vet in the world would do the same. You are too sentimental. Many old humans want to die, but can't legally. Its legal to shoot old horses.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			I appreciate your view but I don't agree to it.  Thats like saying we should put old people to death just because they're too old, or our house pets! Its wrong to take a life for no good reason and no real vet would do it anyway!
		
Click to expand...

But the owner does not want to keep her so what is the option to give her away? To a stranger who promises to look after her unfortunately there are some very dishonest people around and I for one would not want that for an elderly horse of mine not knowing her fate I could not sleep at night, I think you will find most vets would also say pts  rather than give her away especially with how much neglect goes on.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

PTS is the best option.  Seriously, there is an equine crisis in this country. Let's start making a difference.


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

Yes only if there were something wrong with the person would they normally want to be put to death! Which to me is just fine! Its not when there's not a god damn thing wrong with them!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Yes only if there were something wrong with the person would they normally want to be put to death! Which to me is just fine! Its not when there's not a god damn thing wrong with them!
		
Click to expand...

Have you any concept of what is going on  in this country currently, with regards equines and the amount of unwanted horses?


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			PTS is the best option.  Seriously, there is an equine crisis in this country. Let's start making a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah only cus of people like the one we have who couldn't care less! She lost two foals last year cus she didn't take care of em properly, we had to take care of her old mare ourselves cus she didn't want anything to do with it! Its cus of attitudes like this that is the crisis not because of their existence!  Because they're inconvenient to someone we should kill em? I say no!

Anyway, I was not asking for people to give me no end of "pts" there has to be a place she can go!  if all ya gonna say is pts then please refrain from responding, I will not tolerate it and I don't care if that makes me too sentimental, I happen to care about my horses a great deal thank you very much.


----------



## Equi (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Yes only if there were something wrong with the person would they normally want to be put to death! Which to me is just fine! Its not when there's not a god damn thing wrong with them!
		
Click to expand...

At 31 what is this horse doing other than eating grass? Sorry but noone will want that. There are 10yo bombproof horses not getting home.

If you really cared you would take her. What could she cost?


----------



## Equi (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Yeah only cus of people like the one we have who couldn't care less! She lost two foals last year cus she didn't take care of em properly, we had to take care of her old mare ourselves cus she didn't want anything to do with it! Its cus of attitudes like this that is the crisis not because of their existence!  Because they're inconvenient to someone we should kill em? I say no!

Anyway, I was not asking for people to give me no end of "pts" there has to be a place she can go!  if all ya gonna say is pts then please refrain from responding, I will not tolerate it and I don't care if that makes me too sentimental, I happen to care about my horses a great deal thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

SImple. Take her yourself. Solved.

p.s if you are watching all this abuse and not reporting her, you are 50% at fault.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Yeah only cus of people like the one we have who couldn't care less! She lost two foals last year cus she didn't take care of em properly, we had to take care of her old mare ourselves cus she didn't want anything to do with it! Its cus of attitudes like this that is the crisis not because of their existence!  Because they're inconvenient to someone we should kill em? I say no!

Anyway, I was not asking for people to give me no end of "pts" there has to be a place she can go!  if all ya gonna say is pts then please refrain from responding, I will not tolerate it and I don't care if that makes me too sentimental, I happen to care about my horses a great deal thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, people like you contribute massively to the nationwide problem we face.  Yet I know that you will not listen, and you will give the same stupid answers that all of you do.  Carry on OP, and feel good about yourself for 'rescuing' a horse.  Nevermind the thousands you cause to suffer through your self inflated ego.


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

equi said:



			At 31 what is this horse doing other than eating grass? Sorry but noone will want that. There are 10yo bombproof horses not getting home.

If you really cared you would take her. What could she cost?
		
Click to expand...

Same as the one I have now? >_> Mine doesn't do much work if at all so of course she's costing me minimum at the moment.  When she starts working I'll be able to afford her still but don't know about other horses, that's why I don't want to take on another.

You know what? forget I even asked, you guys are so insensitive and rude and need to get off ya god damn high horses, pun intended. You're all so pompous and arrogant! Until a decent comment actually appears in this thread I will simply ignore and report any further insults and rude comments toward me.


----------



## Equi (13 August 2015)

You asked, we answered.

What do you want? Someone to say "oh ill take her"

If you are not prepared to take her on it is not your choice what happens to her. At 31 shes had a good long life.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Same as the one I have now? >_> Mine doesn't do much work if at all so of course she's costing me minimum at the moment.  When she starts working I'll be able to afford her still but don't know about other horses, that's why I don't want to take on another.

You know what? forget I even asked, you guys are so insensitive and rude and need to get off ya god damn high horses, pun intended. You're all so pompous and arrogant! Until a decent comment actually appears in this thread I will simply ignore and report any further insults and rude comments toward me.
		
Click to expand...

Find your own horse a good home and buy the old one to care for it, just hope she does not get a condition which is more expense than you can cope with. If there is a problem do not prolong the life, bite the bullet. 
Keeping your own horse and asking others to take on an elderly horse which does not even belong to you then attacking those who point out the realities is somewhat selfish. 
It would be upsetting for an elderly horse to move from its long time home, it would be upsetting for you to see it shot on the farm, which is worse?
Agree that you should report any horse abuse, animals need advocates.


----------



## Kat (13 August 2015)

The owner is planning to do the responsible thing and ensure that this horse does not suffer. Please do not make her feel bad about it. 

Charities will not take horses in these circumstances. In fact they will probably advise PTS. Phone one (a proper registered charity like BHS or WHW) and see what they say if you don't believe us. Don't approach any of these small unregistered "rescue" charities they are often either horse hoarders or dodgy dealers. That is not a future you want for this horse. 

If the owner was irresponsible she could offer this poor old horse free to a good home. Do you know what happens to horses given away? They are often buted up falsely advertised and sold as a riding horse to the first person that comes along who has no idea what they are getting or what special care the horse needs. Is this what you want to happen? 

You don't have to like what the owner is planning to do but unless you can take the horse and offer it a home for life please do not give the owner a hard time about her decision.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 August 2015)

I suspect you may have to keep ignoring this thread OP as I very much doubt you will get what you consider to be a "decent" comment.   If the owner is unable to keep this horse then the kindest possible thing is to pts, not uproot her from her home and move her to heaven knows what in the future. i suggest you stop giving the owner a hard time for considering the best thing for her horse.


----------



## webble (13 August 2015)

Why does there have to be a place she can go if no one is willing to pay for it? There are thousands of horses in the UK in similar situations including ones who are capable of being useful riding horses that no one wants. It would be lovely if there were lots of free or cheap retirement liveries around and owners with bottomless wallets to pay for them but sadly there aren't and there are far worse fates for a horse than being peacefully pts at home


----------



## s4sugar (13 August 2015)

Kat said:



			The owner is planning to do the responsible thing and ensure that this horse does not suffer. Please do not make her feel bad about it. 

Charities will not take horses in these circumstances. In fact they will probably advise PTS. Phone one (a proper registered charity like BHS or WHW) and see what they say if you don't believe us. Don't approach any of these small unregistered "rescue" charities they are often either horse hoarders or dodgy dealers. That is not a future you want for this horse. 

If the owner was irresponsible she could offer this poor old horse free to a good home. Do you know what happens to horses given away? They are often buted up falsely advertised and sold as a riding horse to the first person that comes along who has no idea what they are getting or what special care the horse needs. Is this what you want to happen? 

You don't have to like what the owner is planning to do but unless you can take the horse and offer it a home for life please do not give the owner a hard time about her decision.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the owner is doing the right thing by this horse.
OP if there are a few of you concerned why not investigate retirement livery & club together to sponsor her? If that isn't an option, and consider from the horse's point of view would she be happy moving form a place where she is settled, the only humane choice is PTS.

Keeping an old, unwanted, horse alive because you want to may well be cruelty.


----------



## Serianas (13 August 2015)

I honestly believe a leg is being pulled here... I cant for the life of me imagine anyone is this naieve.  If im wrong then you are very young, and this is one of the hard descicions all horse owners face at one point.  The owner is doing the right thing giving the horse peace after 31 long years.


----------



## 9tails (13 August 2015)

If you're so concerned about this old horse, look after her yourself or find a retirement livery and pay for it.  Yourself.  

Don't forget that this horse is not only an inconvenience to its owner ( she at least is looking at the only option) but also an inconvenience to you.  Hence your effort to rehome at the grand old age of 31.


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

9tails said:



			If you're so concerned about this old horse, look after her yourself or *find a retirement livery and pay for it*.  Yourself.  

Don't forget that this horse is not only an inconvenience to its owner ( she at least is looking at the only option) but also an inconvenience to you.  Hence your effort to rehome at the grand old age of 31.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I was hoping people would tell me about.  Where can I find one


----------



## Leo Walker (13 August 2015)

People can give you recommendations, but who is going to pay for it? I think the cheapest I have seen was £200 a month, plus feet/wormers/vets on top


----------



## hairycob (13 August 2015)

You do realise that moving a horse this age from a long term home stands a high chance of causing a fatal colic don't you.
Do you really think that would be a better end than pts? Honestly?  
If you do find a retirement livery are you going to pay for it (usually a fair bit more expensive than grass/DIY livery)?Because if you are not it's none of your business.


----------



## JillA (13 August 2015)

She can come here IF someone will underwrite the vet bills, and you can get her here. I have just yesterday had an old arab mare of 36 years young PTS and have a vacancy, (plenty of grass if she is okay on summer grass) but I can't go down the route of funding vet treatment again. I'm in NE Shropshire. Over to you


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			People can give you recommendations, but who is going to pay for it? I think the cheapest I have seen was £200 a month, plus feet/wormers/vets on top
		
Click to expand...

So there's no where that'll just take em in for nothing?


----------



## JillA (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			So there's no where that'll just take em in for nothing?
		
Click to expand...

At 31 she is on the cusp of probably needing veterinary treatment for Cushings, heart disease, arthritis you name it - and having her PTS and disposal  costs £hundreds. No, no-one is going to fund that, even the bigger charities will advise PTS.


----------



## jrp204 (13 August 2015)

Taishi, unfortunately a lot of these posts appear on here, some like you looking for homes, some where horses have been abandoned. Please don't think people on here don't care, it is the opposite. There are too many horses in the UK and unfortunately it seems to be quite normal to sell, dump or hand on elderly or unsound horses and not take the ultimate responsibility of an animal owner to give that animal a dignified painfree end to life. 
Horses are not humans, they do not have the same emotions and do not think ahead, they will not know what is coming when the time has come to pts. The horses owner is doing the right thing, I appreciate you don't agree, you are probably quite young? We have all been there but as much as we all want to provide homes for every Ill, abused, elderly horses it is not possible and sometimes pts is the best thing to do.


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

JillA said:



			At 31 she is on the cusp of probably needing veterinary treatment for Cushings, heart disease, arthritis you name it - and having her PTS and disposal  costs £hundreds. No, no-one is going to fund that, even the bigger charities will advise PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm.. you do have a point.



jrp204 said:



			Taishi, unfortunately a lot of these posts appear on here, some like you looking for homes, some where horses have been abandoned. Please don't think people on here don't care, it is the opposite. There are too many horses in the UK and unfortunately it seems to be quite normal to sell, dump or hand on elderly or unsound horses and not take the ultimate responsibility of an animal owner to give that animal a dignified painfree end to life. 
Horses are not humans, they do not have the same emotions and do not think ahead, they will not know what is coming when the time has come to pts. The horses owner is doing the right thing, I appreciate you don't agree, you are probably quite young? We have all been there but as much as we all want to provide homes for every Ill, abused, elderly horses it is not possible and sometimes pts is the best thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Well they don't need to be obnoxious and rude about it.  Also, not that I think it matters but I too am 31 years old and to me thats not "quite young" *and* the person who rents the field to us is quite furious and unhappy about is as much as I am so stop judging my age just because I'm "sensitive" enough to care.  Also you're wrong about horses emotions.  No, they may not be able to fear or sense pts but horses who are taken away and put down can and will effect other horses emotions! Infact she has a mare who is literally attached by the hip! she will not leave her! and she is also very old! I'd hate to see what will become of her if that mare was put down.  They maybe animals but they're not stupid.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			So there's no where that'll just take em in for nothing?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you don't understand here OP.  The country is in a massive equine crisis with hundreds, if not thousands of unwanted horses.  Every rescue centre is overflowing and buckling under the amount of pressure they are under trying to squeeze horses in here and there, and to be quite frank, it's reached a point where the larger charities are having to decline removing horses from neglectful situations simply because they have nowhere to go.  It's a harsh reality which everyone needs to wake up to.  Trying to put a 31yr old horse into somewhere and then expecting it also to be free is naive at best and pretty selfish at worst.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Hmm.. you do have a point.



Well they don't need to be obnoxious and rude about it.  Also, not that I think it matters but I too am 31 years old and to me thats not "quite young" *and* the person who rents the field to us is quite furious and unhappy about is as much as I am so stop judging my age just because I'm "sensitive" enough to care.  Also you're wrong about horses emotions.  No, they may not be able to fear or sense pts but horses who are taken away and put down can and will effect other horses emotions! Infact she has a mare who is literally attached by the hip! she will not leave her! and she is also very old! I'd hate to see what will become of her if that mare was put down.  They maybe animals but they're not stupid.
		
Click to expand...

So what will happen to this other mare if the horse you are talking about is to be placed in a retirement home/rescue? I assume she will face being left alone or she will have to go with her?


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm not sure what you don't understand here OP.  The country is in a massive equine crisis with hundreds, if not thousands of unwanted horses.  Every rescue centre is overflowing and buckling under the amount of pressure they are under trying to squeeze horses in here and there, and to be quite frank, it's reached a point where the larger charities are having to decline removing horses from neglectful situations simply because they have nowhere to go.  It's a harsh reality which everyone needs to wake up to.  Trying to put a 31yr old horse into somewhere and then expecting it also to be free is naive at best and pretty selfish at worst.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine but no one really properly explained that, most were just plain rude not understanding why I wouldn't want her dead and don't agree to having her killed and there's nothing wrong for seeking advice and guidance on this sort of thing.  If there is no where for her then fine, but without asking or investigating one will never know for fact and it does not hurt to ask!


----------



## Taishi (13 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			So what will happen to this other mare if the horse you are talking about is to be placed in a retirement home/rescue? I assume she will face being left alone or she will have to go with her?
		
Click to expand...

Depends, the other owner has expressed wanting to move her as well, perhaps they could move together? I don't know.  You do have a point but at least I wouldn't have to live with the fact that you could never reunite them because someone selfishly took her life!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Thats fine but no one really properly explained that, most were just plain rude not understanding why I wouldn't want her dead and don't agree to having her killed and there's nothing wrong for seeking advice and guidance on this sort of thing.  If there is no where for her then fine, but without asking or investigating one will never know for fact and it does not hurt to ask!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, there's nothing wrong in caring and enquiring of course. But threads like this will always get peoples' hackles up because it's such an emotive subject and most people in the equine world are more than aware of the current situation and become frustrated to see people not taking responsibility with their elderly horses.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			Depends, the other owner has expressed wanting to move her as well, perhaps they could move together? I don't know.  You do have a point but at least I wouldn't have to live with the fact that you could never reunite them because someone selfishly took her life!
		
Click to expand...

But it ISN'T selfish OP.  It's selfish to try and palm the horse off to a new home at the age of 31, stressing the horse out beyond words, and also fuelling the crisis we are currently in.


----------



## Equi (13 August 2015)

Taishi said:



			So there's no where that'll just take em in for nothing?
		
Click to expand...

SEriously?! What do you think people are made of. My god.


----------



## jrp204 (13 August 2015)

Personally, (and I am not a cold heartless cow) I would Pts the 2 old girls together then they wouldn't pine for each other.


----------



## s4sugar (13 August 2015)

jrp204 said:



			Personally, (and I am not a cold heartless cow) I would Pts the 2 old girls together then they wouldn't pine for each other.
		
Click to expand...

If the two are bonded then I would agree with this.


----------



## luckyoldme (13 August 2015)

Hi Taisha,
It is hard think of a healthy animal pts, evan if the horse is 31.
It really is the owners decision to make , ive been in that situation before and unable to do anything because i don t want the expense of two horses.
Rehoming at that age is dangerous too because it could easily fall into the wrong hands. Its very sad, but there are no other realistic answers.
its not wrong to wish it was different though.


----------



## Princess16 (13 August 2015)

OP your intentions are admirable and I can tell you are a caring person but unfortunately life is not like that. Wouldn't it be great if all animals (not just equines) could live out their days in relative peace and harmony at little expense but life ain't like that.

So look at it this way what if you 'rehomed' her only to find out later on that that 'perfect' forever home didn't actually exist and they had neglected and abused her or sold her on to the meat market? How would you feel then? Would you not think that by giving her a perfect last day feeding her all sorts of nice things and then PTS would be kinder?

Life's a bi*** unfortunately and not everyone is as caring as you obviously are.

Please do not berate the owner, they know what is best for their girl as hard as it is.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 August 2015)

So now there are two horses which OP does not own in need of a free forever home?


----------

